# a little about the class i took last weekend



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

So over the weekend i did a 3 day nra basic pistol class here in the springs (highly recomend that anyone who wants the best class to be had contact me and I will put you in contact with the store that did the class)and my rock rocked the house.
the first shooting drill put 2 rounds through the same whole point shooting and a total of 50 rounds in an eight inch circle doing whats called ball and dummy drills (you never knew if your gun was loaded or not when you got on target).
now comes the great part. I always thought i was a good shooter and yesterday proved it. that gun put fifty rounds fast fire in a space no bigger that a mans hand at 25ft and my total qual score was 244/250 only one person shot better and it was a dadnabbit glock but i am forever a rock fan and always will be
on a side note my instructor and 2 others offered to trade me there pistols for my rock after they got to shoot it 1 had a sig and the other 2 had glocks but i aint tradin or sellin

i posted this on another forum but thought you might be interested

I am thinking of doing a full story on this class for hause of guns

will post pics tomorrow


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Cool deal. Nice to hear about some quality classes that are out there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool... Nice shooting man ! !


----------



## screamin6x6 (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice shooting.


----------

